# Boy girl silkie



## Scott1 (2 mo ago)

Boy girl dose anybody know or could tell


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Scott1 said:


> Boy girl dose anybody know or could tell
> View attachment 45832
> View attachment 45833


I would say that silkie of yours is a girl.you can tell because she has more of a tuff then a slick back fluffy in the front.


----------



## Scott1 (2 mo ago)

Chick named small fri said:


> I would say that silkie of yours is a girl.you can tell because she has more of a tuff then a slick back fluffy in the front.


Thankyou for replying to me hope you right we are wanting hens as not aloud roosters here we have 4 in total hope the othe 3 are aswell


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Scott1 said:


> Thankyou for replying to me hope you right we are wanting hens as not aloud roosters here we have 4 in total hope the othe 3 are aswell


Actually compared to most normal roosters silkies are quite quiet. Silkie roosters as you like train them right too they will end up being necessary important.


----------



## Scott1 (2 mo ago)

Chick named small fri said:


> Actually compared to most normal roosters silkies are quite quiet. Silkie roosters as you like train them right too they will end up being necessary important.


Are they I am new with chickens so I am learning everyday with them thankyou for your interaction I will put the other 3 up later if you wouldn't mind trying to sex them for me aswell and my other post with my little one that I am concerned about


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Having raised a ton of Silkies, I would take Chick's choice of sex with caution. 

I wouldn't try to sex them until they've done their second chick molt into their adult feathers. There are signs to watch for. Streamers form on the back fo the males heads. They have a few solid feathers in their tails. 

Three to four month old boys are like puppies. All legs. 

Even that is not for certain. I had one I could not tell until she laid an egg at 8 months.


----------



## Scott1 (2 mo ago)

Alright they are quite difficult to tell then with silkies


----------

